# Your Next Car??



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Following form, i got thinking about the cars that you guys were lining up as possible replacements for your current steeds. Perhaps they're sensible modes of transport, exotica or even you're keeping the current motor for many years to come.

Just curious really & to start the ball rolling here's the car's i'll be keeping an eye on as a probable replacement for the Beast.

1. New Audi RS6 (assuming Audi launch it & it has the Lambo engine).
2. Audi Le Mans (confirmed it's being built but no specs yet).
3. Merc SL65 Kleeman (would probably be 2nd hand).
4. Merc CLS55 AMG (you know already i love these).
5. Lambo Gallardo (would need some good bonuses but i love these cars).
6. Porsche 997 Turbo (assuming it's launched).
7. Audi S8 (assuming it has Lambo engine & is sensibly priced).

That's about it. All depends on whether Judith retains her sensible company car & funds of course. I'm on the pre-list for the Le Mans, RS6 & S8 & keeping an eye on the others. Any change will likely not take place for at least 12 months & even then i may stick with my current RS6 for a while longer & take out an extended 12 month warranty.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

God knows at the moment.....moving in a fortnight and have taken on a fairly chunky mortgage so I'll probably hang onto my 996 for a couple of years. Mind you I'm already thinking about a 997s so maybe next year...

Have you considering a Ruf as a replacement for your 'beast'? Take a look here: http://www.rs6.com/forum/showthread.php ... #post52206 and then go and buy one please.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Haven't a clue yet..I've spent so much money getting the Evo how I want it I can't see me changing it for a good few years as it's my track car. The Touran is a mile muncher and will be with us for 2+ more years.....although if I can somehow get her to drive that each day then I'll be able to drive her Focus..... :twisted:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> .....although if I can somehow get her to drive that each day then I'll be able to drive her Focus.....


...straight to the Seat dealer to chop it in for a Leon Cupra R. Or a Clio cup, or...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> Have you considering a Ruf as a replacement for your 'beast'? Take a look here: http://www.rs6.com/forum/showthread.php ... #post52206 and then go and buy one please.


Too rich for my blood. My guess is that car would be the thick end of Â£200K. I know a couple of people with RUF R Turbo's & they cost circa Â£150K so the 997 must be substantially more.

The cars are amazing, but too track focused for the limited time i can do track days. A 997 Turbo would suit me fine, plus it would have at least limited space in the back for a baby seat.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: 911 S Carrera :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you considering a Ruf as a replacement for your 'beast'? Take a look here: http://www.rs6.com/forum/showthread.php ... #post52206 and then go and buy one please.
> ...


"limited time i can do track days."

:roll:

VMAX, Oulton Park and probably one other event, all the same month you did the 'Ring?  :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I'm on the pre-list for the Le Mans


ditto


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

If finances go particularly well, I'd like to change next to a 996 Carrera or possibly a GT3.

If things stay as they are it'll likely be an E46 BMW M3 coupe.

If I win the lottery :wink: it'll be a 360 Challenge Stradale for my play thing and a Range Rover Sport for my every day car 

TT is likely to stay for at least another 18 months though with some modifications planned to keep me interested :lol:

Dave 8)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Cayman S will do me just fine for the next couple of years (surprise-surprise!) but will miss DSG.

Dean


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Feel lucky to have choice and short list of:

1. A4 3.0 tdi Q avant
2. 330d m sport saloon
2.5 330cd m sport
3. MB C coupe 350
4. Golf v r32
5. C class est 320 cdi
6. 530 d m sport

with which to do 70k miles in 2 years.

Or, Golf tdi as hack (any but with a custom hi fi) plus a 997 C4s once my 'domestic arrangements' are finalised. :wink:

Or, maybe just screw cars, cos theyre a waste and you just can never use them to full extent, and instead invest in better water-borne transport. Like a Hydrolift S24r..... :wink:





































Or just talk about it and dream. :wink:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

A year old:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

....well it has a certain 'presence'.

although it's no DS21. :wink:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Well, true, but I did get to within about 5 minutes of buying a Vel-Satis :lol: or it could just be a big picture

I really like the big French saloons, and the C6 will be a great used buy. Presumably someone somewhere will spend Â£38,400k on a top of the range v6 diesel and sell it to me for about Â£20k after a year or so?

I had a C2GT last year, and it was a great car, though no long term relationship. I really think the time may be coming now for me to renounce performance motoring for an ugly luxo-barge that noone else has bought.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

The short list was:

1. Audi RS6 Avant
2. BMW 535d Sport Touring
3. VW Touareg V10

The winner arrives in 2 weeks. Which do you think I went for?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> Well, true, but I did get to within about 5 minutes of buying a Vel-Satis :lol: or it could just be a big picture
> 
> I really like the big French saloons, and the C6 will be a great used buy. Presumably someone somewhere will spend Â£38,400k on a top of the range v6 diesel and sell it to me for about Â£20k after a year or so?
> 
> I had a C2GT last year, and it was a great car, though no long term relationship. I really think the time may be coming now for me to renounce performance motoring for an ugly luxo-barge that noone else has bought.


What? A Phaeton? Noone's bought one of them. Ever. In the history of the world.

It'd make a truly superb used buy, if there were any new ones ever sold...


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Or a Passat W8. Car magazine has a bounty out on a picture of one this month. 0-60 in 6.5 and 21 mpg. Rubbish.

Although I'm sure our new friend on another thread would tell us that it's better than an S4 as any fule kno.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> The short list was:
> 
> 1. Audi RS6 Avant
> 2. BMW 535d Sport Touring
> ...


2. Sport Touring, silver or sparkling graphite, privacy glass, 19" wheels, Logic 7 hi fi.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

just wondering, as my next car will need it to tow the bike to trackdays.

can one put this:










on a BMW M3? 8)


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Steve_Mc said:
> 
> 
> > The short list was:
> ...


Nope.










Touareg V10 in off-Road grey, black leather. Not many option boxes ticked as the V10 comes with "the lot" as standard (chiller compartment in glove box anyone?). Chelsea tractor? Maybe. But unless anyone here (Paul C?) buys a Gallardo I think I'll be the only one on the forum driving a V10 (with twin turbos 8) ).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_Mc said:
> ...


Good choice, although i'd have chosen the RS6 :lol:

You're probably right about being the only V10 owner although it possibly will be short lived :wink: as the new RS6, S8 & Le Mans are meant to be launched with V10's & the RS6 should have bi-turbo (fingers crossed).

The Gallardo is the least likely on my list to become a reality as i don't think i'll be able to stretch my finances up to that level quite yet. I did briefly own a new M5 (never took delivery though) & that's a V10, so i kinda owned one :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If the MK2 is special then probably  but I've been seriously considering something completely different. The TT is my extra car, so I only ever drive it weekends, evening and the odd trip to work... so I've been considering an AC Cobra replica with some large forced induction lump, like the Jag supercharged V8 

Need to do some research


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_Mc said:
> ...


Well I am sure that will be good for your self-confidence and any shrinking violet stuff. :wink:

Nice.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> If the MK2 is special then probably  but I've been seriously considering something completely different. The TT is my extra car, so I only ever drive it weekends, evening and the odd trip to work... so I've been considering an AC Cobra replica with some large forced induction lump, like the Jag supercharged V8
> 
> Need to do some research


An excellent choice. The Cobra is one of my dream cars, although being a dream car i'd want an original with a Shelby lump 8)

Went looking at a few earlier this year & their are some stunning replicas around. The Jag V8 seems to be the prefered lump & is a good performer.

Good luck with your quest. Only question is if you only use your TT at the weekends, you're surely not thinking of using a Cobra Rep as an everyday car?? Could work out an expensive move.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I'd love to trade up to a 997 Turbo but it is hard to justify having so much money sitting in a garage depreciating, and I can't afford it anyway.

Whilst I love the 997, I do find it tiring for long trips and part of me thinks I should get a mile muncher as well as a cheaper (relative to the 911) sports car. Recently the Z4 M Coupe has really caught my eye, and if I could couple that with a second hand Rover 75 (seriously - I keep getting Rover 75 taxis to the airport and they are SO comfortable!) perhaps I would be better off.

Dunno really, I've spent my whole life wanting a 911, and now I've got one, I don't really know what to aspire to next that is still sensible.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> Touareg V10 in off-Road grey, black leather. Not many option boxes ticked as the V10 comes with "the lot" as standard (chiller compartment in glove box anyone?). Chelsea tractor? Maybe. But unless anyone here (Paul C?) buys a Gallardo I think I'll be the only one on the forum driving a V10 (with twin turbos 8) ).


Very nice Steve, and pretty rare as well. Read a lot about that engine when Georg Kacher had one on long term test in Car magazine. I've never properly lived with a diesel, but it sounds impressive on paper. Did you get a good part-ex for your RS4? Or if I remember correctly is this new one a company car?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

jampott said:


> What? A Phaeton? Noone's bought one of them. Ever. In the history of the world.
> 
> It'd make a truly superb used buy, if there were any new ones ever sold...


That made me go and look at the VW used car search, and lo and behold, you're absolutely right. Prices couldn't be falling any faster if you tied them to an anvil.

Going to see this tomorrow:

Model: Phaeton Price: Â£39,700 
Body Style: Saloon Mileage: 5,229* 
Trim: V10 Date registered: DEC 2004 
Engine Size: 5.0 Registration: KN54GBF 
Fuel Type: Diesel Colour: Mazeppa Grey Metallic 
Transmission: Automatic Interior Colour: Anthracite 
Interior Material: Sensiive Leather

Wahey!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > If the MK2 is special then probably  but I've been seriously considering something completely different. The TT is my extra car, so I only ever drive it weekends, evening and the odd trip to work... so I've been considering an AC Cobra replica with some large forced induction lump, like the Jag supercharged V8
> ...


I have a VW Touran as my everyday car. Lou has a Mk5 Golf as hers. So the TT is the 3rd "special" car. If the MK2 TT isn't special enough, then rather than go down the trad route of Porker, etc I would look at something completely different :roll: Then again... I'm not over the TT yet, so I may just keep it and go down the Clive/Caney route


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Following form, i got thinking about the cars that you guys were lining up as possible replacements for your current steeds. Perhaps they're sensible modes of transport, exotica or even you're keeping the current motor for many years to come.
> 
> Just curious really & to start the ball rolling here's the car's i'll be keeping an eye on as a probable replacement for the Beast.
> 
> ...


WOW! What a list.

4 out of those 7 i would like to dream about having but realistically can't see myself affording one for at least ten years unless i really crack out some super deals.

Had thought about getting the M3 - an ex demo one so as to save on depreciation and had pinpointed one but as i'm only 24 no one will insure me apart from my current insurers Tesco who want double my current premium :lol: 

I'd love an SL, obviously the 55AMG would be THE one but insurance and price would probably mean the 350 would be closer to the mark. Comparing it to the TT though it's not as fast in the 0-60 and a big deal more expensive.

Looks like i'm stuck with the TT for the minute.


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

God I feel like a right pauper compared to you guys! Will probably change for either a used 3 litre Z4 or an Elise in the next year.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> Very nice Steve, and pretty rare as well. Read a lot about that engine when Georg Kacher had one on long term test in Car magazine. I've never properly lived with a diesel, but it sounds impressive on paper. Did you get a good part-ex for your RS4? Or if I remember correctly is this new one a company car?


Still trying to sell the RS4 privately before hitting the dealer bid. The CC scheme at my new place is not as generous as first intimated so it's a private purchase. The engine is amazing but it comes with quite a compelling package of good styling (a trick they missed with the Cayenne), luxurious finish inside (on a par with Range Rover), and a price point much lower than it's direct rivals (especially when you can get Â£5k off list :wink: ). It arrives next weekend, so am quite excited. And by the way, you still owe me a spin in the 997 :roll: :wink: :wink:



vernan said:


> That made me go and look at the VW used car search, and lo and behold, you're absolutely right. Prices couldn't be falling any faster if you tied them to an anvil.
> 
> Going to see this tomorrow:
> 
> ...


Maybe I spoke too soon about being the only V10 owner :roll:  I really like the Phaeton - an S8 or 7 series for people without badge snobbery and at THAT price a huge slice of car for the money. Intrigued to hear you got on Vern.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > What? A Phaeton? Noone's bought one of them. Ever. In the history of the world.
> ...


  :lol:

Nice one. Start a new thread with how you got on...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ive only ever seen one Phaeton - in metallic black with big 20" wheels - I thought it looked great and would have no qualms about the VW badging - quite a funny anti-statement really.

Servicing could get out of hand....or are there fixed price stuff avialable to combine with essential extended warranty etc. There are a lot of electrics to go wrong.

I dont think performance will be an issue..


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

No plans on changing cars until Gemma starts back at work in Jan 2008.

I'm happy with what I have although if a retrofit Lotus supercharger conversion comes out for the Exige I'd be sorely tempted. That said the 240R doesn't seem to be getting as good reviews as I expected.

Gemma wants a Range Rover instead of her Suzuki Jimny


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

b3ves said:


> No plans on changing cars until Gemma starts back at work in Jan 2008.


...like you need to change - you're my hero Rob! ! :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

RS4 on way and Range Rover Sport (supercharged) for the wife after that (subject to timescales and business success :wink: )


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Well my TT will be going early in 2006 and my choice had been whittled down to RS4 or RS6 until I drove one of these :










The new and improved 2.5 boxer 2006 Subaru Impreza Sti is simply awesome , so now I simply don`t know what to do. However buying the Impreza makes more and more sense as each day goes by.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

No new car until the TT or my wife's Pegeout 307SW packs in!!


----------

